# Oxidized aluminum trim



## tiagomiguel (Dec 25, 2011)

I would like to know how to remove the oxidation from the aluminium trim from a Mercedes C Coupe.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Iused Autoglym metal polish in the past and found it excellent.dont know what part of the world you live in but any good auto store that stocks autoglym should have it. its not very expensive either been around for years.
hope this helps
todds


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

tiagomiguel said:


> I would like to know how to remove the oxidation from the aluminium trim from a Mercedes C Coupe.


Use a mild acid such as vinegar or lemon juice dabbed onto a microfiber cloth, wipe over the oxidised area till its clear.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bathroom cleaners also usually contain a mild acid to get rid of limescale, if you happen to have some about.

It depends on the trim, some you can polish, some are a thin layer of aluminium coated in plastic, they can go cloudy if the car has had aggressive TFR used on it, they are more difficult (sometimes impossible) to remedy. Good luck and post some pics of how you get on!


----------



## tiagomiguel (Dec 25, 2011)

It looks just like this only on wednesday im going to give it a try i don't think it can be polished off

http://www.benzworld.org/forums/att...-black-roof-moulding-trim-20140529_164821.jpg


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Menzerna metal polish works wonders on that trim, I had the same problem on my Merc coupe.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Britemax metal twins.

The Easy Cut polish will clean it up nicely and the 2nd stage sealant will protect it for a good while

I've used these on exhaust tips, alloy sills, stainless, and aluminium chequer plate.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I wiped over mine on the Audi with prima cut on the da, came up a treat.


----------



## tiagomiguel (Dec 25, 2011)

Tried P1 by gtechnique today it got better but didn't remove the entire oxidation, but it was hand polish.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

tiagomiguel said:


> Tried P1 by gtechnique today it got better but didn't remove the entire oxidation, but it was hand polish.


MIld acid is lot more effective at removing oxidation. One patch barely needs 10 seconds of applying. Once that is done, follow up with P1 for shine.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

tiagomiguel said:


> Tried P1 by gtechnique today it got better but didn't remove the entire oxidation, but it was hand polish.


As I said, try Menzerna metal cream polish.:wall:


----------



## tiagomiguel (Dec 25, 2011)

Bought Menzerna didn't work i will give it a try once more.


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm surprised at this thread as I always thought that these were aluminium but laquered with a reasonably thick coating of clear plastic. My old A6 (2000) were impossible to polish. When I went to a breakers I found some similar trim and you could see that the aluminium below the plastic had oxidised.


----------



## tiagomiguel (Dec 25, 2011)




----------

